# Hearts of Iron 3 Saved game problem!!!!



## coloneljenkins (Sep 23, 2009)

when i bought HOI3 it was working fine until i played a second game as estonia and i played till about the year 1940 and everything was fine until i tried to load my saved game and it wouldnt let me in...it would just kick me out the game and say that HOI3 has stopped working....and give me the options to check online for solution and close the program or just to close the program...
i have tried to diffrent games with ireland and this time in late 1939...i dnt know whats going on...is there a patch to download to stop this bug or what....i have the version 1.2 patch installed also

Any help would be nice....thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
it looks like the saved games folder is corrupted, try to start a new game and see what happens, if the game worked, then I'm afraid you have to delete your saved files cause they are corrupted

to delete the saved folder:



> On XP:
> Go to the folder where the game is installed (probably /Program Files/Paradox Interactive/Hearts of Iron III).
> Go to the save game folder.
> Delete everything installed.
> ...


----------

